# What's in your mouth?



## Mike9 (May 21, 2013)

A pun on the C1 adverts, but this is what's not in my wallet anymore -







I didn't know titanium was so spendy . . . :bat:


----------



## Duckfat (May 21, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## Lucretia (May 21, 2013)

VERY spendy! Hubby just got his implant finished a month or so ago--took 2 years. Did the screw/implant the first year, then got the crown the second year. Helped spread out the pain to the wallet a little bit. Seems to be working out well for him, tho.


----------



## Mike9 (May 21, 2013)

No custom knife in my future . . . . at this rate I'll have to learn to make my own . . . irate1:


----------



## EdipisReks (May 21, 2013)

i got three crowns this year, all of which i paid out of pocket because my insurance company approved them, then decided, after they had been made and put in my mouth, to not pay, with no arbitration possible (letters sent to several executives including the CEO resulted in nothing). this is the same insurance company that paid $60k without batting an eye when i shattered my leg a couple years ago, of which i paid zero out of pocket, so i guess i'm still ahead. oh well, it's nice to have all that bonding gone and replaced with something that will last a while.


----------



## Mike9 (May 21, 2013)

I with you Lucy - I'll wait till Jan '14 for the crown part.

My friend's wife went to BudaPest and had her whole mouth done for $22k including travel, hotel and hospital stay. Amazing since her dentist here in town quoted her $75k+


----------



## stereo.pete (May 21, 2013)

Hmph...cyborgs...


----------



## mainaman (May 21, 2013)

My wife got one of those .Waiting for the next insurance cycle to finish the job, still cost a lot out of pocket.


----------



## franzb69 (May 22, 2013)

i sure hope i keep my teeth when i get old old. i still pray to god that i got my grandfather's genes. he had a full set of teeth til the day he died.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 22, 2013)

that is a screw going into the jawbone?!!

man, i am gonna go and floss right now..


----------



## 77kath (May 22, 2013)

You probably won't set off airport security.


----------



## scotchef38 (May 22, 2013)

My dentist has told me i need one of these as the root canal i spent 1200$ on apparently still has some root left which is no infected.I think dentist all work for the mob.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 22, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> My dentist has told me i need one of these as the root canal i spent 1200$ on apparently still has some root left which is no infected.I think dentist all work for the mob.



maybe not _the_ mob, but definitely _a_ mob.


----------



## Seth (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, 6k, still paying it off, but every two months I would get nitrous. Still not worth it; six or 12 knives worth...


----------



## Chef Doom (May 23, 2013)

What's in my mouth?

My tounge....

My teeth.....

The razor blade I'm going to use to slice up the bastard that called me a fat pig and a retard on facebook because he thinks that being an 8 hour drive 20 DSN's and 40 fake IP addresses away will save him from this beat down he is about to get sold for the low low price of some teeth and a blood donation cause I don't play games and I don't care if he is only 18 and immature you going to act like a grown man you can wind up in the E.R with a concussion and a fractured rib like an old man..........

Some cherries I got from the farmer's market........


----------



## panda (May 23, 2013)

i have a missing tooth (going on almost two years now) as i can't afford an implant+crown at this time. it's like 5k for one frigging tooth!


----------

